# jb roms



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

does anyone forsee jb roms coming to the fascinate?


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sure when the source code hits, the teams will try, but let's just remember that the fascinate is getting up there in age. Even so, I wouldn't be surprised if it does get JB.


----------



## istealhome (Dec 28, 2011)

The dev behind aokp for the Fascinate already says that when the source drops he will work on bringing jb to our phones. Milestone 6 will be the last ics build for aokp and then they will move to jb. Milestone 6 will be available soonish and as expected, there's no eta on jb (no one knows when source will drop). This same dev also has said that porting jb will be his last endeavor for the Fassy before he moves onto the s3 unfortunately. It seems the rest of the major devs that have helped us out feel the same way.


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think once THS gets full CM9 approval, the porting over JB will go alot smoother.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Being merged into CM9 won't change how easily it will be to build for the fascinate. They will do pretty much nothing to the fascinate specific files other than use it to make builds. So if anything needs to be changed they will leave it to who ever decides to submit a working source.


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

KeithN said:


> Being merged into CM9 won't change how easily it will be to build for the fascinate. They will do pretty much nothing to the fascinate specific files other than use it to make builds. So if anything needs to be changed they will leave it to who ever decides to submit a working source.


Thanks for the clarification, i was understanding it also help with the new version, as well as new builds.


----------

